# Christmas for the Troops Auction



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

_A Charitable Reserve Price Auction For The Troops_​
These auctions are provided to raise money to purchase "*stocking stuffers*" for the cigar packages sent to the troops over the holidays. Dave (68trishield), Patrick (Mr.Muduro) and John (papajohn67) will receive all proceeds from this auction and decide how the proceeds will be distributed and spent.

*Thank you* for your generosity and support!


*Auction No. 1*
John Elway Autographed Super Bowl XXXIII Football

Information

*Auction No. 2*
Select Cigars 

Information


*Auction No. 3*
Travel Humidor &
Cloaca Maxima Dog Rockets

Information 

*Auction No. 4*
Counterfeit Romeo Y Julieta No. 3 Tubo

*You* know you *want* a *fugazzi*.
Gifted by a well meaning friend.
Bid on this and I'll throw in something extra.

*Auction No. 5*
Newbie Sampler

Donated by

Information

*Auction No. 6*
Davidoff Sampler

Information​
*Who can bid*
Any member of CS residing in the US can bid for the cigars.
Any member of CS can bid for the Elway football which can be shipped anywhere.

*Reserve Price Auction*
These auctions have a reserve price, a hidden minimum price, on each item.

_How it works:_
A reserve price is the minimum price the seller is willing to accept for the item.
As a buyer, you are not shown the reserve price, only whether or not the reserve has been met.
The seller is not obligated to sell the item if the reserve price is not met.
The winning bidder must meet or exceed the reserve price and have the highest bid.
Paul (pds) and Dave (68TriShield) have been provided the reserve price for each auction item.

*How to bid*
Post your bid(s) in this thread along with the auction number for your bid. e.g., $10 for Auction #3
One bid per auction item per post.
You may bid on as many Auctions as you wish.
You must bid in $5 increments.
All bids are final.

*Auction ends midnight October 31, 2007*
Bids posted after 12:00 AM EST November 1, 2007 will not be accepted.
Your winning bid will be due and payable immediately upon notification.

*If a bidder defaults*
The prizes will be awarded to the second highest qualifying bid.

*How the prizes will be awarded*
Winning bidders will be provided payment details when they are notified. (macms is not the payee.)
macms will send the prizes to the winning bidders upon receipt of payment.
Shipping is included.
Only Money Order(s) or Cashiers Check(s) will be accepted.
Any disputes will be arbitrated by Paul (pds), Dave (68TriShield), Patrick (Mr.Muduro) and John (papajohn67) and are binding upon all parties. 
Receipts for all expenditures of the auction proceeds will be provided to Paul (pds).

_Thank You and Good Luck_​


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I bid 100 dollars on auction 3.


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

I bid $80 on #6


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> I bid 100 dollars on auction 3.


$105 for auction #3


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

$100 for Auction #2

(I really have no idea how much this is worth and am probably way underbidding)....SO OUTBID ME!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

jgros001 said:


> $105 for auction #3


115$ for #3


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

jgros001 said:


> $100 for Auction #2
> 
> (I really have no idea how much this is worth and am probably way underbidding)....SO OUTBID ME!!


110$ for #2


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I bid $60 for #4! :ss


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> 115$ for #3


$125 for auction #3


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

$130 for auction #3


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

jgros001 said:


> $100 for Auction #2
> 
> (I really have no idea how much this is worth and am probably way underbidding)....SO OUTBID ME!!


I bid $125 on auction #2.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

#2 $130
#3 $135
#5 $50
#6 $50


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> #2 $130
> #3 $135
> #5 $50





Perry72 said:


> #6 $80





Mr.Maduro said:


> #4 $60


Current bids


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

macms said:


> Current bids


I'll start the bidding on #1 with $100.....let's get some bids $100 is probably at least $300 under the reserve.


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

$135 for #2


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Auction #1: $200
Auction #3: $150


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

#6: $90


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Current bids*

Auction No. 1 *$200 SteveDMatt*
Auction No. 2 *$135 aldukes*
Auction No. 3 *$150 SteveDMatt*
Auction No. 4 *$60 Mr.Maduro*
Auction No. 5 *$50 68TriShield*
Auction No. 6 *$90 yourchoice*


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I wanted to get an idea of where the bidding was before I put my bids in... This is where I see it.. correct me if I'm wrong.

*Auction No. 1*
John Elway Autographed Super Bowl XXXIII Football

Information

*SteveDMatt - $200.00*

*Auction No. 2*
Select Cigars 

Information


*aldukes - $135.00*

*Auction No. 3*
Travel Humidor &
Cloaca Maxima Dog Rockets

Information 

*SteveDMatt - $150.00*

*Auction No. 4*
Counterfeit Romeo Y Julieta No. 3 Tubo

*You* know you *want* a *fugazzi*.
Gifted by a well meaning friend.
Bid on this and I'll throw in something extra.

*Mr.Maduro - $60.00*

*Auction No. 5*
Newbie Sampler

Donated by

Information

*68TriShield - $50.00*

*Auction No. 6*
Davidoff Sampler

Information

*Your Choice - $90.00*​


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

#2 140$
#3 155$


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Current bids*

Auction No. 1 *$200 SteveDMatt*
Auction No. 2 *$140 68TriShield*
Auction No. 3 *$155 68TriShield*
Auction No. 4 *$60 Mr.Maduro*
Auction No. 5 *$50 68TriShield*
Auction No. 6 *$90 yourchoice*


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

#4 $75.00


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Current bids*

Auction No. 1 *$200 SteveDMatt*
Auction No. 2 *$140 68TriShield*
Auction No. 3 *$155 68TriShield*
Auction No. 4 *$75 khubli*
Auction No. 5 *$50 68TriShield*
Auction No. 6 *$90 yourchoice*


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

#5 $75


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> #2 140$
> #3 155$




Auction #3 $175 :ss


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

$180 for #3


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Current bids*

Auction No. 1 *$200 SteveDMatt*
Auction No. 2 *$135 aldukes*
Auction No. 3 *$180 hova45*
Auction No. 4 *$75 khubli*
Auction No. 5 *$75 khubli*
Auction No. 6 *$90 yourchoice*


----------



## kdhoffma (May 22, 2007)

$110 for #6


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

$150 for #2


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

A little motivation....to up the bidding....from the troops!!!:u

Classification: UNCLASSIFIED

Sir!

Greetings from the sandbox! We really appreciate the efforts your club
has made to provide us with the five boxes of cigars! A more formal
"Thank-you" note to you and Club Stogie is forthcoming from my boss,
Col
Hales. Regardless, at the end of the day, it is the sticks, thoughts,
and prayers from back home that keep us motivated! Please pass on the
attached pictures and thank you again for your support!

Semper Fidelis,

Maj Greg Flaherty USMC


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Current bids*

Auction No. 1 *$200 SteveDMatt*
Auction No. 2 *$150 dunng*
Auction No. 3 *$180 hova45*
Auction No. 4 *$75 khubli*
Auction No. 5 *$75 khubli*
Auction No. 6 *$110 kdhoffma*


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Awesome pics!

#6 $115


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Auction #2 = $175.00
Auction # 4 = $80.00
Auction #5 = $100.00


----------



## ptreed (Sep 12, 2007)

#1 $225.00
#2 $200.00

ptreed


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Let's get everything up to $100.00!

#4 $100.00


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Current bids*

Auction No. 1 *$225 ptreed*
Auction No. 2 *$200 ptreed*
Auction No. 3 *$180 hova45*
Auction No. 4 *$100 ca21455*
Auction No. 5 *$100 DriftyGypsy*
Auction No. 6 *$115 yourchoice*


----------



## kdhoffma (May 22, 2007)

#6 $125


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

OK, press it up....



Auction #1: $250
Auction #3: $200


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Auction #5 $125


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Current bids*

Auction No. 1 *$250 SteveDMatt*
Auction No. 2 *$200 ptreed*
Auction No. 3 *$200 SteveDMatt*
Auction No. 4 *$100 ca21455*
Auction No. 5 *$125 CaddoMoney*
Auction No. 6 *$125 kdhoffma*


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

220 #3


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

auction #1- $260


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Current bids*

Auction No. 1 *$260 Coach*
Auction No. 2 *$200 ptreed* Reserve met
Auction No. 3 *$220 hova45* Reserve met
Auction No. 4 *$100 ca21455* Reserve met
Auction No. 5 *$125 CaddoMoney* Reserve met
Auction No. 6 *$125 kdhoffma* Reserve met


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

$250 for #2


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Let's get these bids up - remember it's for charity! :ss


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Bumpity bump


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Just to keep up with the Jones, I'll raise #4 to $125.00.

Yes, I am bidding against myself, but hell I argue with me also.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

ca21455 said:


> Just to keep up with the Jones, I'll raise #4 to $125.00.
> 
> Yes, I am bidding against myself, but hell I argue with me also.


nice
:tpd:


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Current bids*

Auction No. 1 *$260 Coach*
Auction No. 2 *$250 Rahllin* Reserve met
Auction No. 3 *$220 hova45* Reserve met
Auction No. 4 *$125 ca21455* Reserve met
Auction No. 5 *$125 CaddoMoney* Reserve met
Auction No. 6 *$125 kdhoffma* Reserve met


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

ca21455 said:


> Just to keep up with the Jones, I'll raise #4 to $125.00.
> 
> Yes, I am bidding against myself, but hell I argue with me also.


Well played sir, well played. :ss


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

macms said:


> *Current bids*
> 
> Auction No. 1 *$260 Coach*
> Auction No. 2 *$250 Rahllin* Reserve met
> ...


I'll raise #5 to $150. Heck, needed to start a second cooler anyway.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Less than 6 hours until the auction closes...

but who's counting 

*Current bids*

Auction No. 1 *$260 Coach*
Auction No. 2 *$250 Rahllin* Reserve met
Auction No. 3 *$220 hova45* Reserve met
Auction No. 4 *$125 ca21455* Reserve met
Auction No. 5 *$150 vstrommark* Reserve met
Auction No. 6 *$125 kdhoffma* Reserve met


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

Come you on bunch of scrooges! Where's your Christmas spirit!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Less than 2 hours remain! :ss


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

step up ppl


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

Come on... there has to be an old Elway fan around here somewhere with some money burning a hole in their pocket so we can get the reserve at least met on all these bad boys!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

I'll donate $150 to the auction if someone bids $350 or more for the Elway SSB XXXIII football and you get the football at this or any bid above $350.

Lets make this happen!


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

macms said:


> I'll donate $150 to the auction if someone bids $350 or more for the Elway SSB XXXIII football and you get the football at this or any bid above $350.
> 
> Lets make this happen!


Now thats a generous gesture! If only I had the ability to bump some RG I would! :tu If I had the extra money I would definitely bid on it!

Come on guys... this is for the guys over seas risking their lives for us! Lets give them something to smile about as they spend their Christmas away from their families on hostile land! 
Just 41 minutes to go!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Christmas for the Troops Auction is closed.*

:bl:bl
_And Thank You 
_
To The Winning Bidders

You guys are amazing!!​


> Auction No. 2 *$300 Rahllin*
> Auction No. 3 *$220 hova45*
> Auction No. 4 *$125 ca21455*
> Auction No. 5 *$150 vstrommark*
> Auction No. 6 *$125 kdhoffma*​


Auction Total
(Includes a gift from Santa)
*$1050*​
I'm sure I speak for all of us when I say we are overwhelmed by your generosity. If you have never spent a Christmas deployed overseas, trust those who have when they say any gift, no matter how small, means a lot. And knowing that complete strangers cared enough to make this effort is well, comforting.

Please join me in extending my heartfelt "Thank You" to all of the bidders who made this auction such a tremendous success.

_In bidding order_
*68TriShield
Perry72
jgros001
Mr.Maduro
stevieray
aldukes
SteveDMatt
yourchoice
khubli
hova45
kdhoffma
dunng
DriftyGypsy
ptreed
ca21455
CaddoMoney
Coach
Rahllin
vstrommark*

I wonder if we could afford a couple of these "stuffers". Just imagine...

:r :chk :r​
This auction wouldn't have been possible without the help and contributions of the following men:

*John* (papajohn67) who was the inspiration for doing this.

*Dave* (68TriShield) and *Patrick* (Mr.Maduro) for there advice and support throughout the auction.

*Paul* (pds) for creating this forum and giving us the opportunity to do this and for the banner atop every CS page to promote this auction.

*pnoon* and *Da Klugs* for taking on yet another responsibility.

Colorado Front Ranger members *jcarlton*, *Moglman* & *physiognomy* for donating Auction No. 5.

Thanks again to everyone for your support.

PS *ptreed* contacted me to ask, _"...if a bunch of guys want to donate $10 x 50 people can buy alot of stocking stuffers..."_ If you're so inclined please PM me and I will provide you with the details.

Winning bidders will be contacted with payment and shipping information.​


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Way to take care of our troops (stuff like this is what get's ya bombed)


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

This is just another reason I love this place!!!


Never been stationed away from home on Christmas but have a close cousin that is..and we make a lil more special tryies to get stuff to him out on his ship...This was great of the Jungle!!!






Shawn


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

*Re: Christmas for the Troops Auction is closed.*

Just to be difficult... can I bump my winning bid of $250 up to $300 just for the hell of it?:tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Christmas for the Troops Auction is closed.*



Rahllin said:


> Just to be difficult... can I bump my winning bid of $250 up to $300 just for the hell of it?:tu


"just for the hell of it" is reason #97 to alter the results. :chk

New Auction Total
*$1050*​
Thank you good sir! :tu


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Christmas for the Troops Auction is closed.*

Nice guys!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Fantastic!Patrick,John and I will each have 350 dollars to buy some holiday gifts for all these bases we now support.
You guys are amazing and we can't thank you enough for your help!
There will be some happy troops with big smiles come the holidays....


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Damn fine job Fred, thanks for doing this and allowing me to partisapate in your auction for the troops. 

Now I need to get some sticks to you, sounds like a good excuss to herf...:ss


PM on it's way


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Great job Fred! And thanks to everyone that help out. Excellent team effort!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Great job Fred !!! I'm amazed at how you pulled the BOTL together to bid on items for a great cause. 

Ji


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

I just wanted to add my thanks to all the people who bid on this auction (Congrat's to the winners!) & all that added their support. Special kudos to Fred for all his work putting this together & generous prize donations. I'm sure there will be some smiling faces this Christmas thanks to Club Stogie :ss


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

You guys are great .... Much Appriciated :tu


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to macms again."

$#%^[email protected]!&* The guy deserves a bump... can some gorillas help me out???


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

physiognomy said:


> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to macms again."
> 
> $#%^[email protected]!&* The guy deserves a bump... can some gorillas help me out???


:tpd:I also have to wait


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :tpd:I also have to wait


I don't....done.:tu


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

RG added. Good job guys....:tu


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

A *HUGE* thank you to Fred for running this, and all who participated and bidded. WTG Fellas!!!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Fred, Hova45 and vstrommark are both paid in full :tu


Quote:
Auction No. 2 $300 Rahllin
Auction No. 3 $220 hova45 PAID
Auction No. 4 $125 ca21455
Auction No. 5 $150 vstrommark PAID
Auction No. 6 $125 kdhoffma


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

My payment is going out on Monday... sorry its so late. I was caught up and unable to pick up my cashier's check, but I have it in hand now.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Fred, Hova45 and vstrommark are both paid in full


It's good to know how to counterfeit cashiers checks! Er, I mean, yay, cigars on the way!

Thanks again for running the auction for the troops and all the other activities that benefit those who put themselves in harms way for us.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Auction No. 2 $300 Rahllin

Auction No. 3 $220 hova45 *PAID*
*DC 0103 8555 7492 1275 7249*

Auction No. 4 $125 ca21455

Auction No. 5 $150 vstrommark *PAID*
*DC 0103 8555 7492 2328 3898*

Auction No. 6 $125 kdhoffma


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Quote:
Auction No. 2 $300 Rahllin
Auction No. 3 $220 hova45 PAID
Auction No. 4 $125 ca21455
Auction No. 5 $150 vstrommark PAID
Auction No. 6 $125 kdhoffma PAID

Check from kdhoffma, and khubli sent a 20 dollars to help out,thanks guys


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Auction No. 2 $300 Rahllin

Auction No. 3 $220 hova45 *PAID*
*DC 0103 8555 7492 1275 7249*

Auction No. 4 $125 ca21455

Auction No. 5 $150 vstrommark *PAID*
*DC 0103 8555 7492 2328 3898*

Auction No. 6 $125 kdhoffma *PAID*
*DC 0103 8555 7492 7687 2360*


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

Money left Baton Rouge today, should be there by Wednesday :tu


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Money for Auction #4 went out today.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh my dear sweet Lord!

I received my package for Auction #5 from Fred (macms) today. The Colorado Front Rangers can ask me to wax their cars anytime! I strongly believe that this auction was as much a PIF as an auction as I could never hope to amass this quality for such a small price. I bow towards the Front Range.

The most amazing set of cigars arrived in a very carefully packed box (recycling, that's good!). Here's the list followed by the pic.

(5) Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva Flor Fina 8-5-8
(5) A Vegas 'A' 
(6!) Perdomo Lot 23
Carlos Torano 1916
Royal Butera Vintage
Padilla (Habano, I think)
H. Upman 1844
Joya De Nicaragua Antano
Ashton Cabinet

The Gran Reserva is the cigar that got me back in to cigars 10 years ago. I haven't had most of the rest, but I know what I'll be looking forward to at Xmas!

Now for the pr0n

View attachment 14886


Thank you macms and all the Rangers for putting on this auction to benefit the men and women in uniform, bless them all.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> Oh my dear sweet Lord!
> 
> I received my package for Auction #5 from Fred (macms) today. The Colorado Front Rangers can ask me to wax their cars anytime! I strongly believe that this auction was as much a PIF as an auction as I could never hope to amass this quality for such a small price. I bow towards the Front Range.
> 
> ...


I can't wait to get mine.....Cloaca Dog Rockets


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> Oh my dear sweet Lord!
> 
> I received my package for Auction #5 from Fred (macms) today. The Colorado Front Rangers can ask me to wax their cars anytime! I strongly believe that this auction was as much a PIF as an auction as I could never hope to amass this quality for such a small price. I bow towards the Front Range.
> 
> ...


I'm very happy your pleased with the package and I don't know how to break this to you, but I forgot to include a few cigars... I really did. I noticed this immediately when I saw the list of cigars. I apologize to you and to the CFR for forgetting these. Another package headed your way. :r


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

macms said:


> I'm very happy your pleased with the package and I don't know how to break this to you, but I forgot to include a few cigars... I really did. I noticed this immediately when I saw the list of cigars. I apologize to you and to the CFR for forgetting these. Another package headed your way. :r


Jayzez! If it isn't too late and you are agreeable, let's arrange to have them sent to the troops, okay? If you really want them to come to me first, so be it, but I am as happy as a pig in shit with what I got (Montana boy, ya know).


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Quote:
Auction No. 2 $300 Rahllin *PAID*
Auction No. 3 $220 hova45 PAID
Auction No. 4 $125 ca21455
Auction No. 5 $150 vstrommark PAID
Auction No. 6 $125 kdhoffma PAID


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Auction No. 2 $300 Rahllin *PAID*
*DC 0103 8555 7491 9638 0921*

Auction No. 3 $220 hova45 *PAID*
*DC 0103 8555 7492 1275 7249*

Auction No. 4 $125 ca21455

Auction No. 5 $150 vstrommark *PAID*
*DC 0103 8555 7492 2328 3898*

Auction No. 6 $125 kdhoffma *PAID*
*DC 0103 8555 7492 7687 2360*

vstrommark - The rest of your auction winnings! 
*0103 8555 7492 0686 6681*


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Quote:
Auction No. 2 $300 Rahllin PAID
Auction No. 3 $220 hova45 PAID
Auction No. 4 $125 ca21455PAID
Auction No. 5 $150 vstrommark PAID
Auction No. 6 $125 kdhoffma PAID
_______


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Auction No. 2 $300 Rahllin *PAID*
*DC 0103 8555 7491 9638 0921*

Auction No. 3 $220 hova45 *PAID*
*DC 0103 8555 7492 1275 7249*

Auction No. 4 $125 ca21455 *PAID*
*DC 0103 8555 7491 7587 7763*

Auction No. 5 $150 vstrommark *PAID*
*DC 0103 8555 7492 2328 3898*

Auction No. 6 $125 kdhoffma *PAID*
*DC 0103 8555 7492 7687 2360*

*The final Auction total is $1070.00!*

*Thanks again to everyone for your support and generosity.*


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

macms said:


> Auction No. 2 $300 Rahllin *PAID*
> *DC 0103 8555 7491 9638 0921*
> 
> Auction No. 3 $220 hova45 *PAID*
> ...


And a big thanks for you from the troops in advance!!


----------



## kdhoffma (May 22, 2007)

Recieved my Davidoff lot today. Everything looks great can't wait to smoke a few! Thanks again Fred!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

macms said:


> vstrommark - The rest of your auction winnings!
> *0103 8555 7492 0686 6681*


Package received. Picks before too long. Thanks!


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

I got my winnings last night! I was definitely excite when I opened it!



















Hey, Fred, if you have any information on the ages of any of these sticks could you PM it to me? I'm curious to know, so I can note its age when I finally get around to smoking them.

EDIT: I've never done the "feedback" thing on CS before. Should I leave feedback for Fred and Dave? Just Fred? Just Dave? Not quite sure how it works... especially in this situation... I sent the money to one person and another person sent me cigar. A post or PM in response would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Well deserved winnings all - congrats!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Received the most expensive fake (or real for that matter) cigar I ever purchased today! 

There were also some great extras. I have been wanting to try the San Cristobal and here it is!!! 

Thanks for the extras, those other fakes look great! :tu

I'll let you know how the R&J is after I give it a try.


----------

